# The Great Canadian SAS Post



## rust86

Hey all, was just talking with a few SA members in chat and wanted to set up a forum/support group for anyone North of the border. Those south of the border are also welcome, but this is more of a way to see how many canadians are part of the network.
Thats all for now. Hope to see some fellow canadians with some posts on here soon.
-russ (rust86)


----------



## lizzie

Hi
Im from Ontario myself. Just joined, stillchecking things out... sooo catch ya later neighbours.


----------



## bellekelly

Hey!
I'm also from Ontario. I would love to be a part of this!


----------



## rust86

Awesome start to the thread guys, but i know there are way more Canadians on this network  I like the ideas of lizzie and bellekelly with saying which province there from as well, its a great touch! If you like, members of quite possibly the greatest canadian thread there ever was, can post there sasfriends pages if they have em.

Anyways I might as well keep with the trend and let everyone know I'm also from Ontario, thats three so far, anyways if any of you are on sas friends my page is http://www.sasfriends.com/rust86


----------



## njodis

I'm in Ontario as well.


----------



## Eraserhead

Quebec here :hide


----------



## Mehitabel

I don't think there's anyone here but me from Nova Scotia...


----------



## Noca

ontario, Im starting a social anxiety group tomorrow


----------



## Thunder

*Re: re: The Great Canadian SAS Post*



rust86 said:


> Awesome start to the thread guys, but i know there are way more Canadians on this network  I like the ideas of lizzie and bellekelly with saying which province there from as well, its a great touch! If you like, members of quite possibly the greatest canadian thread there ever was, can post there sasfriends pages if they have em.
> 
> Anyways I might as well keep with the trend and let everyone know I'm also from Ontario, thats three so far, anyways if any of you are on sas friends my page is http://www.sasfriends.com/rust86


You can set up a group here:
http://www.sasfriends.com/groups/?action=view&id=28


----------



## rust86

*Re: re: The Great Canadian SAS Post*



Thunder said:


> rust86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome start to the thread guys, but i know there are way more Canadians on this network  I like the ideas of lizzie and bellekelly with saying which province there from as well, its a great touch! If you like, members of quite possibly the greatest canadian thread there ever was, can post there sasfriends pages if they have em.
> 
> Anyways I might as well keep with the trend and let everyone know I'm also from Ontario, thats three so far, anyways if any of you are on sas friends my page is http://www.sasfriends.com/rust86
> 
> 
> 
> You can set up a group here:
> http://www.sasfriends.com/groups/?action=view&id=28
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to do that. Thanks for the tip.
Thanks to everyone whos been posting that there proud to be canadian, be on the lookout for a sasfriends group for all of those who have a profile set up. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Quebec here, too.


----------



## llee

.


----------



## BatDan17

Toronto here. Im in!


----------



## vicente

Toronto / Mississauga here

Is anyone thinking of starting an actual face-to-face support group, or mainly an online one?


----------



## cassieh

I'm in Ontario.


----------



## gwen

GTA here


----------



## Tasha

I'm in Toronto!


----------



## darkangel

Alberta ovah here


----------



## eagleheart

Mehitabel said:


> I don't think there's anyone here but me from Nova Scotia...


Well, there is now!!!


----------



## phob33

Alberta :hide


----------



## AJFA88

this would be great! Im in Toronto


----------



## Noca

Ontario


----------



## dez

Gta


----------



## AJFA88

so...when would we plan ameeting?


----------



## northernsarah

I'm in Ontario (Georgian Bay area).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

*Re:*



eagleheart said:


> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's anyone here but me from Nova Scotia...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is now!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Lithium4

Montreal.


----------



## pita

Greater Toronto Area, here.


----------



## NinaAsha

Anyone else in Ottawa?


----------



## veryshygurl

Here in Calgary


----------



## Peace99

Mississauga/GTA, Ontario here.


----------



## Perfectionist

BC. 

I'm waving to the east right now, if you all squint maybe you'll catch it.


----------



## rascal

NinaAsha said:


> Anyone else in Ottawa?


In Ottawa and new here


----------



## free thinker

I'm in the West Kootenays, BC for now.


----------



## uskidsknow

I'm from Ontario.


----------



## shyguy246

Just outside Ottawa.


----------



## Startwithasmile

*From Caledon Ontario*

Hi fellow Canadians, I'm happy to be part of this group.


----------



## Little Willow

Sup, Canadians!!!
I hail sometimes-from-Calgary, sometimes-from-Vancouver Island
(I'm in a really good mood today!!!)


----------



## nothing to fear

i am in toronto


----------



## Just Lurking

This line is busy.


----------



## Tripp

Kitchener, Ontario.
I didn't think there would be so many from Ontario on this site.


----------



## eagleheart

I am thinking they are probably the most populous province.

(me: Nova Scotia)


----------



## blushestoomuch

Ottawa, Ontario here! It'd be great to see and talk to some others from the Ontario area.


----------



## LNahid2000

Waterloo, Ontario here!


----------



## russophile1977

I'm from Ottawa but I live in Halifax now.


----------



## leomouse

*yup*

i'm in ottawa too


----------



## lonelysoul1980

golden horseshoe


----------



## cry_rain

form ontario


----------



## Little Willow

Geez, there are a lot of Ontari-ari-arians here!!
Sorry :blush
I love Ontario. I have cousins there...
I guess I'm just an Island Girl at heart!!!


----------



## heymikey

Calgary here. It's too bad the Calgary meetup group is being phased out.


----------



## silvergyrl

Hello everyone! I'm the first person from Manitoba...winnipeg more specifically.


----------



## St.Paul

One more from Ontario, I'm in Burlington.


----------



## ilikebooks

Northern-ish Ontario here.


----------



## Brax

Halifax, N.S.


----------



## shyguydan222

A lot of people are on the East Coast, I am proud to say I am from BC :hide


----------



## Sierra83

London, Ontario here.


----------



## bluebird274

*B.C.*

Hi all, I'm in Vancouver.


----------



## eagleheart

WEll I come from here originally. But I really want to check out Victoria and Vancouver!!


----------



## Frosting

Newfoundland bys =D


----------



## HoneyyDew

Ontario. =]


----------



## LonelyHeart87

Toronto here! I'm in!!


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Hello*

I live in the Greater Vancouver area.


----------



## caithiggs

I'm impressed that there's like five or six nova scotians here. I wouldn't have thought! 
"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm in Alberta


----------



## Rennard

Winnipeg, Manitoba for me. Now that makes two of us.


----------



## JFmtl

Montréal, qc!


----------



## Jordanmorrissey

I live in the greater Toronto area.


----------



## Biscuit

Wow. this thread was started 2+ years ago, but i'll reply anyways 

Ottawa, Ontario 

There seems to be a lot of us from Ontario.


----------



## Aerfen

Looks like I'm the lone Saskatchawanian. I hail from Saskatoon.


----------



## dullard

Looks like I haven't posted here. I am from Valemount, British Columbia.


----------



## wujo

I'm in and around Toronto. Hit me up on MSN for some quality awkward moments.


----------



## Cheeky

GTA
Originally from NS though


----------



## Lexa

I'm up here in Thunder Bay, ON.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Hi! I'm north of the border, in Bonnie Scotland...

Oh. _That_ border.


----------



## eagleheart

Title does say "Canadian".


----------



## soundofsilence

Another one from Ontario (Richmond Hill)


----------



## scrotobaggins

Currently in London, Ontario for school, but originally from Oakville!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Southern Ontario.


----------



## sublimit

Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## estelle85

CAAAAALGARY HOME OF THE FLAMES??

o.o ~


----------



## spacefiller

I'm in the Vancouver area.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Regina, Saskatchewan

I feel so alone on this forum, there doesn't seem to be any other Saskatchewanians...


----------



## kll270

Saskatooon, Saskatchewan!


----------



## iuseings

One more newfie, but am I the last?? hmm. We're such a friendly bunch couldnt be too many of us here


----------



## ShyFX

North York, Ontario


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

south western Ontario


----------



## MindOverMood

Kitchener, Ontario.


----------



## Havalina

Niagara Falls, Ontario.


----------



## Steve123

Peterborough, Onterrible (as it's sometimes called )


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Montreal(LaSalle), Quebec.

I think i posted here back in 2007.


----------



## Louis

toronto, ontario


----------



## BroBuddyDudeMan

BC here


----------



## Sierra83

I forget if I've posted here already or not, but I'm from London, Ontario - The Forest City.


----------



## Uncle Charlie

Fredericton, New Brunswick. Its like Nova Scotia, only it sucks.


----------



## ShyRon

Vancouver area.


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'm in Calgary, Alberta!


----------



## ratbag

Cape Breton, Nova Scotia


----------



## Narcissus

Did I not post in here already? Bedford, NS.


----------



## eagleheart

Nice to see more Nova Scotians, i'm stuck somewhere else right now but I cant wait to go home


----------



## scuff66

Ontario by way of BC.


----------



## knuckles17

<----toronto Ontario woot woot!


----------



## No Surprises

Imaginationland


----------



## No Surprises

Neither, it's an island fortress. Coasts are for wimps.


----------



## LensFlare

Calgarian here, one of the few.
:um


----------



## Selection10

LensFlare said:


> Calgarian here, one of the few.
> :um


Actually there's tons of Calgarians 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/calgary-alberta-71393/


----------



## MindOverMood

indoorswimming said:


> I'm in Mississauga and I would love to be a part of one, but.. I'm underage...


----------



## rockyraccoon

BC


----------



## misfitt

BC


----------



## MelysCariad

Alberta! :teeth


----------



## ImWeird

Ottawa.


----------



## imaginger

Ontario.


----------



## Neutrino

Saskatchewan.

Surprised that there were (are?) a few people from Saskatchewan. But they posted like 2 years ago, so...


----------



## brian86

calgary


----------



## MoniqueS

Stoney Creek, so essentially Hamilton Ontario


----------



## Marakunda

Winnipeg, Manitoba. 




lol, just felt like joining in.


----------



## artandis

Edmonton : )


----------



## nickcorona

GTA, Ontario.


----------



## Gorillaz

Ottawa


----------



## masterofsadness56

I love Canadians :squeeze :nw


----------



## tweedyrat

billsinthehouse said:


> I love Canadians :squeeze :nw


Um, why? We don't even have interesting accents. We just sound like people in American movies.


----------



## boredandtired

Toronto


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Halifax


----------



## boredandtired

Does anyone frequent these meetings http://www.meetup.com/toronto-shyness-social-phobia/?


----------



## Z Bunny

Vancouver BC here


----------



## Jessie203

Anyone from London, Windsor, Kitchener etc? 
Southwestern ON


----------



## saffant

Liberty City, GTA here.


----------



## MindOverMood

kathy903 said:


> Anyone from London, Windsor, Kitchener etc?
> Southwestern ON


Kitchener here, not a lot of us on here. I've seen about 3 or 4 other people on here from the K-W area.


----------



## intheshadows

Winnipeg.


----------



## Tinavoid

I'm from Vancouver, BC ^///^


----------



## chefawkes

Etobicoke Toronto


----------



## noitulover

Quebec here ^^


----------



## Emanresu

Edmonton


----------



## LifelessMuse

Edmonton, Alberta!


----------



## LifelessMuse

Vanilllabb said:


> Kamloops B.C.
> 
> :teeth Just wanted to join, highly doubt anyone even knows where that is.


I know!


----------



## Elizabeth419

Toronto, formerly Newfoundland.


----------



## Noca

LifelessMuse said:


> I know!


same here and i dont even live anywhere remotely close to that


----------



## FTFADIA

Edmonton


----------



## rockyraccoon

Z Bunny said:


> Vancouver BC here





GentleFacade said:


> I'm from Vancouver, BC ^///^


 Me to!


----------



## Samtrix

Quebec, but in Texas now.


----------



## Colton

British Columbia is the name of the province I live in!


----------



## Raina

Another person from Ontario


----------



## GunnyHighway

Brampton...bleh.


----------



## barczyl

Niagara Falls area (go there enough )


----------



## SighNoMore

Ottawa. :yay


----------



## forbidden

Im from newfoundland...not many here though...


----------



## MindOverMood

forbidden said:


> Im from newfoundland...not many here though...


I didn't think Newfies knew how to use the internet:b


----------

